# too much stuff!



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh and lets not forget the new Chris Christensen product that I just order!
Yikes. John just shakes his head.
Few more bottles of shampoo that you can't see..they are in the back of that plastic box:nono: I buy way too much stuff...and I know I'm not alone!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

that's why she always looks so beautiful.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> that's why she always looks so beautiful.


I think maybe I should start using her products!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

You certainly are not alone with the products. I am the same way with myself and there is nothing that I am loyal to!


----------



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

I only had a small collection of products with the Samoyeds. Since getting my Hav the number of products has tripled and I'm always on the look out for more :laugh:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I got lucky and Linda Augies and Finn's mom sent me all the products she didn't use. I have enough to last a very long time. I still really like Bio groom the best.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Oh my, Evelyn! I thought I was a Hav product hoarder. I'm just an amateur compared to you. I think you need to go into rehab! ound:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Sparkle said:


> Oh my, Evelyn! I thought I was a Hav product hoarder. I'm just an amateur compared to you. I think you need to go into rehab! ound:


I agree!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks like my cabinet and Leo is only 4 months old! Gotta get a grip! :laugh:


----------



## 1stladysoul (May 17, 2013)

Pucks104 said:


> Looks like my cabinet and Leo is only 4 months old! Gotta get a grip! :laugh:


I am with you on that one! Seems like Skye and I have quite a ways to go as well. It seems our pups are the same age. I can't seem to get the PitaPata to work for this site. I am sure it is operator error!


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

I keep Murphy's stuff in several places so it does not look like I have a much as I do. I keep the current stuff in a bin, other stuff in his rolling cabinet that I keep grooming tools in and then I have a bin in the laundry room for the stuff I have already tried and am not using.

Spread it out and it will not look as bad:thumb:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Murphysmom2011 said:


> I keep Murphy's stuff in several places so it does not look like I have a much as I do. I keep the current stuff in a bin, other stuff in his rolling cabinet that I keep grooming tools in and then I have a bin in the laundry room for the stuff I have already tried and am not using.
> 
> Spread it out and it will not look as bad:thumb:


ound:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

1stladysoul said:


> I am with you on that one! Seems like Skye and I have quite a ways to go as well. It seems our pups are the same age. I can't seem to get the PitaPata to work for this site. I am sure it is operator error!


Re: the PitaPata, this is the first and only time I've used one. I had a hard time with it and just kept messing with it and it finely worked. I wish I could remember what I did to make that happen but ......

I know you are enjoying watching Skye grow up as much as we are with Leo. He is such a lovely little companion!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Your stash is tame. I'd be doing good if I had as little as that  I'm a product junkie and with my high maintenance heavily coated show dog I'm always looking for the miracle product...


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

rdanielle said:


> Your stash is tame. I'd be doing good if I had as little as that  I'm a product junkie and with my high maintenance heavily coated show dog I'm always looking for the miracle product...


 If you find the miracle product let us all know!


----------

